
Another scam shakes trust in Indigogo - TomHavok
Crowdfunding giant Indiegogo.com had to close down lately more campaigns due to Violation of their Terms of Use. The latest campaign that was shut down yesterday by Indiegogo&#x27;s Trust &amp; Safety Department raised funds for a fitness gadget called BioRing. After raising more than 800% of their initial goal ($509,918 in total) the team behind the project simply vanished, leaving 2184 backers behind. Mor information: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;BioRingScam-Igg
======
maker1138
Wow. Just watched the BioRing campaign video. How could anyone think that was
real?

------
ddorian43
Why do people have to be retarded ? This is cleary only marketing shit.

~~~
TomHavok
Sadly it is no marketing shit. There is quite an uproar amongst backers,
because Indigogo can't refund them... I'm not sayin' people aren't retarded,
it was pretty clear that this BioRing stuff can't work. It was totally
science-fiction.

------
Abdur91
similar has been happened with kickstater

